# All Out Frequency War!



## storm-chaser (Mar 2, 2021)

*Objective:*
Obtain the highest frequency possible in CPU-Z

*Directions:*
Post a CPU-Z Screenshot of your OC (see below for my submission - please follow this layout).* Stability is not measured*, just go for maximum clock speed. All you need to do is be able to grab a screenshot of your results. I can liken this test to a top fuel dragster. Your rig only needs to hold together long enough for you to get the required data! And be sure to have a beautiful girl set to your background if you want me to count your scores 

*How:*
By* ANY* means possible. This is an unlimited class competition so there are *no limitations *on exotic cooling methods.

I will start this off with my trusty 9600KF where I hit 5.6GHz this morning, I know I wont win but it is the inspiration for this friendly competition. Lets see what you got! 

EDIT: Please list your cooling method with your result!

Storm-Chaser, custom loop, 120mm + 360mm + large reservoir


----------



## Bones (Mar 2, 2021)

AMD FX @ 8189.28 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[uxxjhb] Validated Dump by Bones (2021-01-07 00:16:12) - MB: Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z - RAM: 4096 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				







Bones
Cooling: Ln2


----------



## AleXXX666 (Mar 2, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> *Objective:*
> Obtain the highest frequency possible in CPU-Z
> 
> *Directions:*
> ...


background, please? only if it's not your private photo 

Hyper Disabled 10600K running in 9600K mode lol (6/6), could go only crying 5.1 GHz with some cheap $35 tower cooler, Asus Z490-P mobo:


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 4, 2021)

AleXXX666 said:


> background, please? only if it's not your private photo
> 
> Hyper Disabled 10600K running in 9600K mode lol (6/6), could go only crying 5.1 GHz with some cheap $35 tower cooler, Asus Z490-P mobo:
> View attachment 190679


nice. you managed to tie the sum total of the meaning of life into your reply quite well.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 4, 2021)

All ready knowing this is a lost cause for me. Yet I will post the highest clock I have achieved on my old i7 980x while I am waiting for Zen 3 to be able to purchase.

4.75 ghz all core on a cpu running stock at base 3.33 ghz and boost all core 3.43 ghz. Aircooled and benchmark stable and all core and ht still active. Not just a max core clock run.


----------



## Bones (Mar 12, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> *Objective:*
> Obtain the highest frequency possible in CPU-Z
> 
> *Directions:*
> ...


OK - I went and did a run last week with my dragster that showed how far it can go while doing an actual benchmark.
Enjoy!


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 13, 2021)

Insane northbridge speed as well. damn!


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 14, 2021)

Bones said:


> OK - I went and did a run last week with my dragster that showed how far it can go while doing an actual benchmark.
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 192134


Impressive! BUT I need to see this OC pass at least 24 hours of prime95 before you get my stamp of approval and before we can call this a legitimate overclock.

lol just kidding. just a dig at people who obsess over torture testing.


----------

